# Macro Wars 2005



## andy83 (Jan 2, 2005)

Well,

Need I say more?

-Don't forget to post which cameras are being used.

Here is my submision. I'm using a Canon PowerShot A85 with no macro lens. I need to get one of those soon.

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## jw73 (Jan 3, 2005)

You have quite good camera but you have done hopeless photo. Look at this. It is a sling B. smithi about 1'' leg span. I used Canon Powershot A60.


----------



## andy83 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice shot!
I just got my camera not too long ago and I'm still getting used to taking pics in the macro setting.  :drool:  -but it looks like ya got me beat with that one! :clap:  :clap:


----------



## CIRE (Jan 3, 2005)

*L. difficilis*

I used my Minolta DiMAGE F300 for this one...I am just getting used to it, but I like the detail it picked up in this pic....the Lasiodora difficilis sling in the pic is about 0.75-1" legspan...


----------



## gothmog (Jan 3, 2005)

Close..







Closer..







Pushing my setup to the limit so it looks a bit rough  (need to save up for a focus rail  )

Canon EOS300D, Canon 100mm F2.8 + 50mm of extension and 550EX flash.

-- Jon


----------



## pandinus (Jan 3, 2005)

i beat you all! the molt of an avicularia versicolor spiderling!

let's start out with a leg. first at 10X, then 60X then 200X normal magnification!


----------



## pandinus (Jan 3, 2005)

now then, some assorted shots. eyes, fangs, feet, etc.

BTW, this molt is about 1.25" i would say.


----------



## H-D (Jan 3, 2005)

Not really a contender but here's a pic of my rosie anyway.  It was taken on a Kodak DX7630


----------



## pandinus (Jan 3, 2005)

i like it!


----------



## jw73 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sharp shot *Cire*. I like it.


----------



## CIRE (Jan 4, 2005)

gothmog said:
			
		

> Pushing my setup to the limit so it looks a bit rough  (need to save up for a focus rail  )
> 
> Canon EOS300D, Canon 100mm F2.8 + 50mm of extension and 550EX flash.
> 
> -- Jon


How much would a camera like that cost?


----------



## CIRE (Jan 4, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> Sharp shot *Cire*. I like it.


Thanks...I just started taking pics of some of my Ts...they're such "willing" subjects sometimes...other times they just like to cower in corners it seems!


----------



## gothmog (Jan 4, 2005)

CIRE said:
			
		

> How much would a camera like that cost?


About US$750 for the camera (dead money  ), US$400 for the lens (sound investment  ).

-- Jon


----------



## jw73 (Jan 4, 2005)

My Canon PowerShot A60 costs only $333 in Poland about year ago.
And this is B.smithi almost 1'' legspan.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 5, 2005)

Here is my T. blondi.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh yeah, camera is a 3.2 megapixel Sony Cybershot.


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 5, 2005)

kodack easy share  7220


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 5, 2005)

Here are a few of mine. These were taken with a Sony DCS-F717.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 5, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Here are a few of mine. These were taken with a Sony DCS-F717


Is that a _B. smithi_ in the lower right pic?  Heh, it looks like a poodle!


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 5, 2005)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Is that a _B. smithi_ in the lower right pic?  Heh, it looks like a poodle!


I just uploaded the images again so they would be a little larger. I think they got re-ordered when I edited the post. However, yes that is a shot of a B. smithi.

The H. lividum was not very happy the day I took that shot. I transferred her to a new setup with a deeper substrate. That is why she was sitting in the corner pouting.


----------



## becca81 (Jan 5, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> I just uploaded the images again so they would be a little larger. I think they got re-ordered when I edited the post. However, yes that is a shot of a B. smithi.
> 
> The H. lividum was not very happy the day I took that shot. I transferred her to a new setup with a deeper substrate. That is why she was sitting in the corner pouting.


Now it's the 2nd one.  Your Ts are beautiful!


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 5, 2005)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Now it's the 2nd one.  Your Ts are beautiful!


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Windchaser (Jan 6, 2005)

andy83 said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> ...


Hey Andy, that is a decent shot with respect to the framing, but the lighting is much too harsh. The picture is way over exposed. Did you manually set the shot or let the camera do the work? I am not trying to be picking, just trying to help. Keep on shooting.


----------



## H.Lividum (Jan 6, 2005)

Ceratogyrus sanderi








Alvise


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 6, 2005)

NIKON Coolpix 5000, only optical zoom (x4).

Brachypelma smithi (1,5 cm body lenght) and Poecilotheria regalis (2 cm body lenght).

I add teo more photos. Eyes and hairs of B. albopilosum (I used NIKON microscope 	magnification x80).


----------



## Raindog (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are the first shots from my new tamron 90mm, the camera is a D70.


----------



## andy83 (Jan 12, 2005)

Windchaser:

My "submission" isnt really the greatest but I really wanted to get this thread going. It was a manual shot if I can remember correctly but the flash tends to kill things even when turned down - and it does appear over-exposed. I've been pretty busy lately(just getting back to school) - but I'll take another shot sometime sooner than later and replace that picture.

I've been getting more used to my PowershotA85 and now that I have a little more time on my hands I'll be sure to take advantage of the awesome manual settings on the camera.

Keep on with the pics everybody! & Thanks for the pictures for those of you who have submitted. :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## JPD (Jan 13, 2005)

Here are a couple of mine.........Nikon CP 5700


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 13, 2005)

_P.fasciata_ taken with a Fuji S3500 that's been tweaked a little 

Eyes:







Tarsi IV:







Metatarsus IV:







Spermethecae:







Lyra:







Strikers:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 13, 2005)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> _P.fasciata_ taken with a Fuji S3500 that's been tweaked a little


I should add that the photos have not been blown up at all  That's the exact size they came out of the camera.


----------



## Rourke (Jan 13, 2005)

Damn, Steve.  How'd you get the spider to hold still for all of those ??


----------



## BakuBak (Jan 13, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW ,,,  :] 

i wont this camera :]


----------



## DracosBana (Jan 13, 2005)

Raindog said:
			
		

> Here are the first shots from my new tamron 90mm, the camera is a D70.


What species is that?  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Raindog (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks DracosBana,
 Crow Jane is a Pamphobeteus nigricolor.


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 13, 2005)

Minolta dimage Z3

No ideas why Buffy was doing this funny pose

























Duffy - my male Chile













Lightning my green bottle blue (1.5 inch legspan)













Thunder - Salmon pink bird eater sling (1" legspan)


----------



## jw73 (Jan 13, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> No ideas why Buffy was doing this funny pose


She is shy and doesn't like your camera.


----------



## Raindog (Jan 13, 2005)

Here is an annoyed genic just a day after her molt. This one is about 1.5".


----------



## Raindog (Jan 13, 2005)

Ruby was not amused by tonight's attention but she took it in stride. This shot was taken at f16 handheld...







Here's a crop at 100%...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 14, 2005)

Ever wondered what a spider labium looks like (I said labium)?? Ever wondered what on earth a cuspule is (say as in the theraphosid _Lasiodorides polycuspulatus_)??

Here they are  :







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## krusty (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice pics you have guys.

Casio Exilim EX-Z40:



















Cheers,

Ingo


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 14, 2005)

I posted this picture in another thread, but... here you go 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens abdomen.


----------



## FryLock (Jan 14, 2005)

Steve iv seen in some spiders there's quite a lot of hair around there so i have to ask did you shave her labium  (thats it im banned).


----------



## HaloMiles (Jan 14, 2005)

Ah why not?  I've got a little Rosea, I feel like showing him off.  My macro isn't very powerful, but it's good enough.

I'll post links, it'll save a little space on this page, it's on my page at an art site:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/14058362/
http://www.deviantart.com/view/14058256/

Of course, I can't get very close, he's still a little camera shy.  By the way, Lorgakor, I love your Blondi shot!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 14, 2005)

HaloMiles said:
			
		

> By the way, Lorgakor, I love your Blondi shot!


Thanks! He was being a monkey that day!!


----------



## Bean (Jan 14, 2005)

Frylock said:
			
		

> Steve iv seen in some spiders there's quite a lot of hair around there so i have to ask did you shave her labium  (thats it im banned).



Errrr, why would you be banned for making a strange innuendo about tarantula mouth parts?


----------



## HaloMiles (Jan 14, 2005)

Soundslike you got lucky then Lorgakor!


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 14, 2005)

Nowhere as good as many of the other submissions, but I do what I can.  

EDIT:  I forgot to mention the camera it's a Canon Digital Rebel.  I still don't do it justice.  I haven't had enough time to sit down and really play with it.  As for lenses, I think I may have taken that with the tamron 300mm, can't recall without looknig at the picture info.  I need a better lighting setup.


A couple of Legs


----------



## Mendi (Jan 15, 2005)

B.smithi male Smitty 

Nikon CoolPix 3200


----------



## priZZ (Jan 15, 2005)

Some of my macros, using *Ricoh Caplio RR30*.

*0.1 Haplopelma schmidti*







*1.0 Xenesthis immanis*







*0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus*













*0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens*







Enjoy!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 15, 2005)

andy83 said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> ...


That is a great picture mate and an equally beastie spider


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful pics all! I'm especially impressed by the E. cyanognathus shot of priZZ, incredible! :drool: 
Here's my attempt at some marco photography, cam is a Fujifilm FinePix A210, 3,2 megapixel.

First: some brand new blondi teeth:






Eye shot of a female Poecilotheria rufilata:






Carapace shot of a female Poecilotheria ornata (freshly molted):






And lastly: Nice irridescence (sp?) on Pterinochilus murinus footpad:






Greetz,
Joost


----------



## No name (Jan 15, 2005)

*My destiny...*

Am I in the right thread?   







Regards,
nn


----------



## priZZ (Jan 16, 2005)

ArachnoJoost said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics all! I'm especially impressed by the E. cyanognathus shot of priZZ, incredible! :drool:


Thanks *Joost*.  I like Your Ts!



			
				No name said:
			
		

> Am I in the right thread?


LOL, my friend! Now this is an ugly amphibian!  But a nice picture also. Very good sharpness, colors, and good digital art, with a very good typography. As usuall.

Back to topic: what about this macro?  

Some sort of _*Collembola*_ (anybody knows the scientic name of this little fellas?):







And yes, I'm still using the *Ricoh Caplio RR30*... ;P


----------



## No name (Jan 16, 2005)

The deadly encounter ....







Regards,
nn


----------



## priZZ (Jan 16, 2005)

No name said:
			
		

> The deadly encounter ....


My dear Friend, I see this is getting serious!  Poor, ugly, frog! I'm waiting for the next episode!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 18, 2005)

Step up  , unknown Lycosidae, 7mm body length:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Bearo (Jan 18, 2005)

No name said:
			
		

> The deadly encounter ....


That is art man  :clap: 
you can really see the fear in the frog's eyes hehe...
great pics...


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 18, 2005)

Unknown Salticidae (7mm b/l):



















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2005)

Fujifilm finepix a203 ..


----------



## eksong (Jan 20, 2005)

Coolpix 4500

The scorpion is 1.2" long


----------



## eksong (Jan 20, 2005)

Coolpix 4500

The pede is almost 8 inches.  Old pictures again, too much work to be taking more =[

By the way no name, wicked shot.


----------



## DReaMeRZ_VII (Jan 21, 2005)

_0.0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum_ 

Nikon Coolpix 5200 (5.1)

Grtz D.Vii


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 22, 2005)

No name said:
			
		

> Here I'm again
> Featuring a unknown true spidy


Hi NN,
Nice _Argiope sp._! I take it you're in SE Asia somewhere????

I bow to yours and Prizz' pix!!! Beautiful!!!

Steve


----------



## priZZ (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks *Steve*. I think, the best pix on AB are from *No name*. But with that kind of camera it is no surprise, to make good pix. But the quality depends also on the knowledge of the photographer.

*0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum adult (SIMON, 1886)* Close-Up.


----------



## Pajak (Jan 23, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Here is my T. blondi.
> ....


one question abt blondi! is she old or hasn't molted for a longer time? She (her skin) looks a litlle bit ... outworn! 
I have mine and she looked like yours when she hasn't been molting for a longer time (when I recieved her I thought that she was very, very old) - after the molt - she started to look like "normal" - like new!


----------



## Wh1teshark (Jan 23, 2005)

noName - Great photos!

Here's my L itabunae that decided to molt a few days ago.


----------



## pezzonovante (Jan 23, 2005)

What kind of camera do you use ? Very nice pic by the way


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jan 27, 2005)

*Exuvie*

Made with Fuji FinePix A203:













greetz
illmatic


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 27, 2005)

Pajak said:
			
		

> one question abt blondi! is she old or hasn't molted for a longer time? She (her skin) looks a litlle bit ... outworn!
> I have mine and she looked like yours when she hasn't been molting for a longer time (when I recieved her I thought that she was very, very old) - after the molt - she started to look like "normal" - like new!


Hi Pajak, sorry I didn't see that post until just now! Yeah, he is looking very scruffy, definitely needs to molt. When that will happen I have no idea! I don't know when he molted last as I have only had him for just over a month, but I hope it will be sooner than later. It would be nice to see him darken up, or change colour a little.


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 31, 2005)

Sony DSC F-717(*ZEISSHAMMER *!!!)<-- The one and only.  ;P

_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_


----------



## Hendrik C. (Feb 2, 2005)

Panasonic DMC-FZ20 (*LEICAHAMMER* !!!) <--- The REAL one and only.

Showing *Poecilotheria ornata* 5th instar







Measure of the carapax is about 5mm.

greetz
illmatic

PS: There was *no* Close-Up Lens in use. Just default macro mode. Distance from object: about 5-6cm


----------



## priZZ (Feb 2, 2005)

corvus said:
			
		

> (*ZEISSHAMMER *!!!)<-- The one and only.  ;P





			
				illmatic said:
			
		

> (*LEICAHAMMER * !!!) <--- The REAL one and only.


LOL! I don't need one of those to make good pix!  

*0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata adult (LATREILLE, 1804)*


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 2, 2005)

if you mean 300% Sharpness is everytime good ? ; ... try the next time to make -1 in your cam sharpness options.

greetings
T.R


----------



## priZZ (Feb 2, 2005)

There is no sharpness option on my camera. Just PS work. But it is also good without sharpness, I used the filter just to make everything visible.

But if You need any advise, to make better shots, I'll help, honestly. LOL! Even if I have a grad A crappy cam. You know: not just the cam make the good pix, it is also the photographer.

Not one level of sharpness on this, just Despeckle, Resize, Auto Contrast, and Levels.

*1.0 Xenesthis immanis semiadult (AUSSERER, 1875)*


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 3, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> But if You need any advise, to make better shots, I'll help, honestly. LOL!


you want to say that my photos are not good enough for you and the board ?  :?


----------



## priZZ (Feb 4, 2005)

corvus said:
			
		

> you want to say that my photos are not good enough for you and the board ?  :?


Who said that? And what was the LOL for, what do You think? I was joking.


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 4, 2005)

if you use the shortform "LOL" for joking, you havent understand this term.... so.. enough off topic.


----------



## Venom (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a question for you macro folks. What do you know/ think of the Canon Powershot S70  and Fujifilm E-550 ? I want to get a proper digital this spring, mostly for close-up invert photography, and these are two contenders for my money. If you know anything about these two cameras, or if you have a different recommendation for under $600, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Feb 21, 2005)

Well,

I can recommend you the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ20. I paid about 450 Euro for it. It's a very good camera for macro pictures.

You find example pictures here:
http://oiter.oi.funpic.de/

greetz
illmatic


----------



## Overmenneske (Feb 23, 2005)

Female _B. boehmei_.


----------



## brachymad (Feb 25, 2005)

Brachypelma boehmi leg no prize as to sexing it

Canon eos300d canon100mm f2.8 macro canon Mr14ex macrolite


----------



## koldaar (Feb 26, 2005)

L. parahybana slings. All are about 1 inch. Pics taken with Kodak DX4330.


----------



## robustum (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hallo*

C, fimbriatus0,1


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 20, 2005)

A. geniculata












P. murinus







H. maculata


----------



## KingBollock (Apr 20, 2005)

My G. Pulchra:






Large photos of the same spider. 

Photos taken with a Nikon Coolpix 4100.]

I'm waiting for the spider to moult so I can get it sexed. More out of interest than anything. I give all my spiders male names, I like to be proved wrong.


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 20, 2005)

female P ornata. up close and personal...this camera by the way has no macro lens, is not really expensive but when used correctly does the trick i give you the sony DSC-P41


----------



## robustum (Apr 20, 2005)

T,blondi 0,1


----------



## Jetzie (Apr 20, 2005)

hehe. Just trying out..
Virgin attempt..

Brachypelma Vagans.







x 2


----------



## Pheonixx (Apr 20, 2005)

*Samsung Digimax 501*

P. cancideres at about 1/2-1"


----------



## robustum (Apr 21, 2005)

C, fimbriatus 1,0
for the leg-lovers


----------



## brachy (Apr 21, 2005)

*The new spider lover*

Hi. I m from Slovakia. I speek anglish very litrle and wrong. Sory   
A genicualata vs. G portentosa





B smithi. 





B smithi next week   





B vagansXalbopilosa






This photos not very good, but this are my best photos


----------



## rozz williams (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
Your pics are great!!!! Especially geniculata and albopilosovagans  Very nice T's!


----------



## Lateralus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nikon D70 with a Nikkor Micro 60mm lens. 












.

Cheers.


----------



## Fince (Apr 21, 2005)

*Brachypelma smithi spiderling*
Canon PSA-70 + 2,4 X 35 Carl Zeiss Flektogon in reverse position.







*E. cyanognathus sling's booklung*
Canon PSA-70 powered by CHR. Kremp-Wetzlar (is it maybe microwar?  )


----------



## brachymad (Apr 24, 2005)

B klaasi fangs


----------



## brachymad (Apr 24, 2005)

Same klaasi but this time you can make out its teeth in the hair below the fang


----------



## brachy (Apr 24, 2005)

G rosea spinerets 






G. rosea ventral


----------



## robustum (Apr 24, 2005)

Cyclosternum fasciatum 0,1 adult, fresh molted,
My Camera, loooool, Traveler SX410z, 
have byu it by eBay for only 50 euro, it was soooooo cheap, but she makes a good fotos    
and its dont work with a programm to make the fotos better, hate something like this, bacause its not original foto than  ,
Sorry for my bad English
best regards, Jürgen


----------



## priZZ (May 16, 2005)

Details 0.1 _Poecilotheria fasciata_ (Latreille, 1804)


----------



## J_ustin (May 16, 2005)

*Macro pics*

Nikon Coolpix 4600

Avicularia avicularia






Ceratogyrus marshalli






Eucratoscelus pachypus






Haplopelma lividum






Poecilotheria subfusca






Justin


----------



## Till (Jun 30, 2005)

Lasiodora parahybana Spiderling, approx. 1cm bodylength+


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi,







greetz
illmatic


----------

